# AA Tweaks For X1900XT



## JayHawk (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey guys

quick question

Is it possible to increase the AA on the X1900XT higher the Default 6x??? in ATITool?

Heard it could be done but how??


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 5, 2006)

Buy another card for crossfire and you get SuperAA.


----------

